# Bios Update für neue Cpu?!



## Steven666 (9. November 2011)

*Bios Update für neue Cpu?!*

Hallo Pc Games Community, 
ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen. 
Ich möchte mir eine neue  Cpu kaufen:  Phenom II x4 970 (AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (HDZ970FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at ) und sie mit meinem Motherboard betreiben (Asrock m3a770de ASRock > Products > M3A770DE > CPU Support List) 
Funktioniert das ohne Probleme, oder muss ich zu erst ein Biosupdate durchführen, da mein Bios zur Zeit auf der Standartversion (1.60) läuft??
Bitte um Hilfe!
Danke


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. November 2011)

bist du österreicher? wenn nicht gibt es für DE auch eien geizhals seite 
du könntest dir etwas geld sparen und den X4 955 nehmen, der kostet weniger und hat kaum geringere lesitung+du musst kein bios update machen 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at


----------



## Steven666 (9. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Also ist ein Biosupdate unumgänglich.
Aber wegen den 30 euro mehr mach ich mir keine Sorgen, bleibt man halt mal ein Wochenende Zuhause.


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. November 2011)

für deine wunsch cpu, ja.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Das BIOS-Update ist auch seit Jahren extrem unproblematisch, ich hab ehrlich gesagt seit Ewigkeiten von niemandem gehört, der sich mit einem offiziell angebotenen BIOS was zerschossen hat.

Guckst Du hier ASRock > Products > Motherboard > M3A770DE > Download  und klick einfach mal in der ersten Zeile bei "Instant Flash" auf dieses rote Kreuz, da siehst Du, dass man das per BIOS-Menü und USB-Stick ganz einfach machen kann: neues BIOS auf einen USB-Stick (falls es ne Zip-Datei oder so ist natürlich erst entpacken), PC neustarten, ins BIOS, passendes Menü suchen und updaten. Die Zeiten, wo man was auf Diskette hatte und hoffen musste, dass es das korrekte BIOS ist, sind vorbei   Vielleicht lade vor dem Update zur letzten Sicherhei die Default-Einstellungen fürs BIOS.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. November 2011)

Also bei meinem Asus-Board kann man mithilfe des offiziellen Tools auch unter Windows flashen, inkl. automatischem Download etc. So ein BIOS Update ist wirklich nicht mehr problematisch.


----------



## shooot3r (15. November 2011)

hatte mal das asrock880G Xtreme3, das konnte ich auch unter windows flashen, natürlich alle laufenden programme schliessen.

mfg


----------

